# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  پيدا كردن نام كامپيوتر با داشتن IP

## mohsen_r

سلام
من ميخواستم وقتي IP را ping كردم نام كامپيوتر را مشاهده كنم ؟
لطفا" راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## misagh1359

ping -a xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

مثال :
ping -a 209.85.171.100

----------


## mohsen_r

> ping -a xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> 
> مثال :
> ping -a 209.85.171.100


با تشکر -با اين دستور ميشه نام كامپيوتر خودمون را ببينيم. در ضمن با دستور دلفی چی میشه؟

----------


## Mask

> ping -a xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> 
> مثال :
> ping -a 209.85.171.100


جواب نمیده.

----------


## misagh1359

این دستوری رو که من نوشتم مربوط به DosPrompt می شه ، نه محیط دلفی دوست عزیز ،

----------


## hojjatcroos

برای من هم جواب نداد-البته مشکلی نداره اگه با داس هم باشه میشه توی دلفی با یکی از سورس هایی که دوستان گذاشته بودند در دلفی هم اجرا کرد مشکلی نداره فقط دستور کار نمی کنه

البته من در سایت دانشگاه دارم امتحان می کنم ولی در سایت زیر در این مورد بحث کامل شده است.




> http://www.computing.net/answers/windows-nt/get-computer-name-from-ip-address/17741.html


البته در تاپیک بالا استفاده از دستور NSLOOKUP پیشنهاد شده است.

----------


## mohsen_r

منتظر راهنمايي

----------


## raravaice

دلیلی نداره که هر IP که Ping میکنید بتونید اسم کامپیوتر را داشته باشید.
این مسئله بستگی به صاحب IP nاره که آیا در Network خودش برای IP های خودش Reverse Zone تعریف کرده یا نه. در غیر این صورت شما نمیتونید هیچ اسمی رو مشاهده کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## salamlar

سلام
 واسه شبکه داخلی دستور زیر رو هم امتحان کنید
nbtstat -a _Target IP Adress_

Target IP Adress : آدرس کامپیوتر مقصد

----------

